# Constipation Causing Insomnia....



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, does anyone else's constipation cause insomnia??

When I'm feeling bloated and my guts are moving around, I always get off to sleep ok, then I wake around 2am and can't get back to sleep.

Last night my girlfriend was staying over, I woke up at 1am, woke her up, she went to sleep on the sofa, and I didn't get back to sleep, so will have to survive on three hours sleep today!

I really need to find some way of fixing this, as my girlfriend and I are having real problems sleeping in the same bed because of it. She needs a lot of sleep, so being woken up all the time is not good for her, and it's damaging our relationship!

The inflammation in my bowel seems to be affecting my nervous system, so I wake up feeling like it's time to get up, and getting back to sleep again is almost impossible!

Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I take a sleep aid which helps keep me asleep (most nights!) Best if luck


----------



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

marleyma said:


> I take a sleep aid which helps keep me asleep (most nights!) Best if luck


What sleep aid do you take? I'm currently using melatonin, but it doesn't keep me asleep.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I just use an over the counter Walmart brand. Cheap and effective!


----------



## Blastocuntis (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so tired right now, just tried sleeping but can't, totally overtired, feel like I'm going insane!


----------



## Jacoba (Apr 27, 2016)

I understand your frustration. I have had sleep issues most of my life. Lately it seems my IBS is effecting my ability to fall and maybe stay asleep. Last night I got no more than 3 hours as well. It may be related to the time I take a daily dose of miralax. Yesterday I took it in the evening which may have been bad timing. My stomach was making lots of noise and I had to eliminate at least three times in the night. I have had some success with miralax, but am unsure still about the timing of when to take it, and how often. I am to the point I think I need supportive counseling.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I take a couple of "Rest Simply," which is generic Unisom, and also 3 melatonin, every night. I usually have no problems sleepin' the night away.

P.S. The copycat Unisom make me hung over a bit, but they work.


----------

